# heat transfer for satin baseball jacket



## cheapteez master (Sep 14, 2009)

What do i use to heat press a satin jacket without buring it. i need to know where to buy it and what temp to press it


----------



## Ib4E (Aug 21, 2008)

Heat applied vinyl will work .Stahls' ID Direct offers a full line of vinyl along with the service of cutting your design.
Pretty much anything heat applied vinyl will work on Satin -Thermo Film, Fashion Film…

You shouldn't have any issue if you follow the heat pressing instructions.


----------



## cheapteez master (Sep 14, 2009)

so this will print on a satin jacket without burning. what is the heat press temp


----------



## Ib4E (Aug 21, 2008)

Shouldn't have any issues with burning ect.
Stahls' Fashion Film applies at 320 for 15sec.
There is also a digital solution. Full color, photo quality. digital transfers, not plastisol....
"Digital Cad Printz" 302 degrees, 5sec press, goes on almost any fabric.
Good for Satin......great look, and durability.


----------



## cheapteez master (Sep 14, 2009)

if you work for stahls can i call you do you have an extension


----------



## cheapteez master (Sep 14, 2009)

if you work for stahls can i call you do you have an extension


----------



## Ib4E (Aug 21, 2008)

You can give Stahls' ID d call. That would be great.
800 4 stahls
ask for Michele k., she is a whiz, and would be a great source of knowledge for you!
She can also send literature if you'd like....
I am an area rep for NJ and Metro NY. If you around these parts, I'd be happy to stop by.......
Best of luck


----------



## Ib4E (Aug 21, 2008)

You can give Stahls' ID d call. That would be great.
800 4 stahls
ask for Michele k., she is a whiz, and would be a great source of knowledge for you!
She can also send literature if you'd like....
I am an area rep for NJ and Metro NY. If you around these parts, I'd be happy to stop by.......
Best of luck


----------

